# safe gravel



## phadam (Nov 10, 2005)

Have a goldfish that I won at a fair almost 8 years ago. Feeder type of goldfish that you can buy for 10 cents at your local pet store  Anyways, long story short, I have grown attached and have upgraded his tank many times along the way, now in a 76gal wave front eheim tank. I have play sand from lowes at the bottom and have had it for over two years now in "his" tank. I wanted to do something similar to gravel and sand you would find in a salt water tank. Are there any safe similarities I could opt for? Or suggestions? Im just getting a little burned out on the play sand and dont like the everyday day rock gravel you see in every other fresh water tank. So something different could be cool if it's an option.

Thanks


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I would just make sure that whatever you go with, it is too large to fit in the fish's mouth. I keep goldfish and have a bare bottom with a few large rocks because I don't want to deal with anything getting stuck in their throats. Like a lot of fish, goldfish like to dig around in and suck on gravel. So I'd advise go with something larger so your fish can't try to swallow it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The 3M colorquartz, black Size S or T is neat looking if you can find it.


----------



## shaycorl (May 17, 2010)

The 3M colorquartz, is best choice I remember i had seen one in walmart not sure if they still have it but you can stop by any local fish shop and look for them


----------

